# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  AVZ 4.30

## Зайцев Олег

*Вышла новая версия антивирусной утилиты AVZ - 4.30*. Архив с утилитой содержит базу вирусов от 6.04.2008 157571 сигнатура, 2 нейропрофиля, 55 микропрограмм лечения, 370 микропрограмм эвристики, 9 микропрограмм ИПУ, 115 микропрограмм поиска и устранения проблем, 70476 подписей безопасных файлов. Новая версия содержит ряд радикальных доработок и усовершенствований. 
*Основные модификации: 
*[+++] Добавлена дополнительная функция в эвристической чистке системы - помимо стандартной чистки добавлен вызов  микропрограмм из обновляемой базы, что позволит автоматически удалять следы вредоносных программ  в сложных и нестандартных случаях,  а также исправлять критические повреждения системы 
[++] Антируткит - поиск перехватов IRP в основных драйверах 
[++] Добавлен ряд новых команд в скрипт-язык 
[+] В AVZGuard добавлена блокировка создания файлов autorun.*, что упрощает борьбу с рядом типов червей 
[+] Добавлен переключатель в настройках, активирующий автоматическое устранение системных проблем и ошибок, найденных на шаге 9 анализа 
[+] Автокарантин NTFS потоков и EXE файлов из CHM (выполняется, если включен автокарантин) 
[+] Сортировка по любому столбцу в окнах Infected и Quarantine 
[+/-] Автоматическая перезагрузка всех AV баз после успешного обновления AVZ (в частности базы локализатора) 
[-] Устранены ошибки в работе ревизора 
[-] Устранен ряд мелких недочетов в локализации и ряд мелких ошибок 
Ссылки: http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/avz/download.php, зеркало на rapidshare http://rapidshare.com/files/105329630/avz4.zip

Параллельно обновился плагин для TheBat - зеркало http://rapidshare.com/files/105329833/avz4thebat.zip  и редактор скриптов - зеркало http://rapidshare.com/files/105329752/avz_se.zip
Вот еще одна ссылочка - http://www.z-oleg.com/avz.chm - документация в CHM формате
ED2K ссылки: 
ed2k://|file|avz4.zip|3639856|A18BA1...XYTSFYFBRMJT|/ 
ed2k://|file|avz4thebat.zip|386611|1...SWZURLYXHZIX|/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Nick222

Редактор скриптов - а ссылка на плагин для Бата?!?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я исправил ссылку ... кроме того, ссылки на зеркала дублированы на страничке загрузки у меня на сайте.

----------


## zerocorporated

> [-] Устранены ошибки в работе ревизора


Как рас во время!

----------


## Nick222

По ссылке плагин для Бата скачался от 12 декабря - старый...

Кстати, почему Вы не сделаете трекер с тремя торрентами по числу файлов?
Я думаю, это резко снизит нагрузку на главный сервер в момент выхода новых версий...

OpenOffice.org в России так уже делает.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> По ссылке плагин для Бата скачался от 12 декабря - старый...
> 
> Кстати, почему Вы не сделаете трекер с тремя торрентами по числу файлов?
> Я думаю, это резко снизит нагрузку на главный сервер в момент выхода новых версий...
> 
> OpenOffice.org в России так уже делает.


Можно попробовать - например


```
ed2k://|file|avz4.zip|3639856|A18BA1D5C6B22F651C7B64D69E3A779B|h=VAPCXRPKCFWBPTD2CKUZXYTSFYFBRMJT|/
```

----------


## Nick222

Спасибо  :Smiley: 

Так плагин для Бата есть новый - или остался старый?
Я уже три раза пробовал скачать - всё равно от 12 декабря версия...

----------


## Nick222

На Рапиде то же самое.

Пробую осла...

----------


## Макcим

Может сделать зеркало на VirusInfo?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> На Рапиде то же самое.
> 
> Пробую осла...


Я положил ослиные ссылки на avz4.zip и на avz4thebat.zip на страничке http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/avz/download.php

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Может сделать зеркало на VirusInfo?


И положим VI на лопатки ... не стоит, так как сюда обращаются пострадавшие пользователи, поэтому тормоза форума совершенно не нужны. зеркал ED2K и rapidshare вполне достаточно ...

----------


## Nick222

Наконец скачал  :Smiley: 
Просто на Рапиде сама ссылка была не на ту страницу...

В следующий раз очень советую заранее сделать торрент - либо уговорить администрацию ТоррентсРу дать разрешение на размещение (они не дают выкладывать бесплатные программы).  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> уговорить администрацию ТоррентсРу дать разрешение на размещение (они не дают выкладывать бесплатные программы).


А разве на ТоррентсРу свет клином сошёлся?

----------


## kps

Немного потестил на XP SP2, полет нормальный.
Такое замечание - в свойствах Avz.exe (версия сегодняшняя 4.30) стоит
Версия продукта "4.28".
Версия файла "4.28.0.66".

----------


## rav

Поднять трекер на z-oleg- проще пареной репы, а нагрузку на сайт можно уменьшить очень солидно.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Поднять трекер на z-oleg- проще пареной репы, а нагрузку на сайт можно уменьшить очень солидно.


На нагрузку это не повлияет.Наример, даны ссылки на ED2K - скачало около 20 человек. Зеркала на рапидшаре - с 16.00 вчерашнего дня около тысячи закачек. Т.е. это к сумме менее 1% об общего объема загрузок

----------


## anton_dr

> И положим VI на лопатки ... не стоит, так как сюда обращаются пострадавшие пользователи, поэтому тормоза форума совершенно не нужны. зеркал ED2K и rapidshare вполне достаточно ...


Ну так хотя бы с VI будут качать с нашего сервера. Всё твоему легче.

----------


## Nick222

> На нагрузку это не повлияет


Если Вы поднимете трекер и сделаете конкретный торрент как "суперсид", то люди будут качать 90% объёмов друг у друга, а не у Вас...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Если Вы поднимете трекер и сделаете конкретный торрент как "суперсид", то люди будут качать 90% объёмов друг у друга, а не у Вас...


Люди не хотят качать что-то из P2P !! Большинство даже зеркала игнорирует - тащут по прямой ссылке файла и всего делов ...

----------


## Geser

Конечно легче тыкнуть на прямую ссылку чем заморачиваться со всем остальным. Хотя я бы на месте Олега напрямую не отдавал, а только через скриптик который рекламу крутит  :Smiley:

----------


## Биомеханик

Можно раскидать дист. на 20 серваков с бесплатного хостинга, и давать ссылку на скрипт, который рандомно редиректит на файл. Можно даже адрес сервера скрыть.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Скорее всего это драйвер AVZ, McAfee его всю жизнь детектировал


А NOD32 давно стал детектировать драйвер BootCleaner?
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...9da-1250242370
Навеяно темой http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52060

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А NOD32 давно стал детектировать драйвер BootCleaner?
> http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...9da-1250242370
> Навеяно темой http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52060


Он очень давно его детектит ...

----------


## anton_dr

Олег, при обновлении и выполнении стандартных скриптов, в случае запуска из папки, доступной только для чтения, выводятся стандартные сообщения об успешном выполнении и обновлении. Но фактически логов мы не видим и базы старые. Хотелось бы хотя бы стандартное окошко об ошибке записи на диск.

----------


## Nexus

Не подскажите в чем проблема?...Как хочу выполнить 3 скрипт сбора карантина/инфы вконце появляется такое сообщение, после чего АВЗ просто закрывается. Логи процесса не могу сделать.
Скрины
http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/22362447.html
http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/22362460.html

----------


## anton_dr

Vista? AVZ запускается с правами администратора?

----------


## Nexus

Нет,ХР. Учетная запись администраторская.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Как хочу выполнить 3 скрипт сбора карантина/инфы вконце появляется такое сообщение


Что-то подобное тут было http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52148
Я предложил диск проверить, ответа пока нет.

----------


## Nexus

> Что-то подобное тут было http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52148
> Я предложил диск проверить, ответа пока нет.


Действительно, помогло  :Stick Out Tongue:  В полученном логе была ошибка, затем проверил диск "Автоматически восстанавливать поврежденные сектора", после чего АВЗ работает нормально  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Действительно, помогло  В полученном логе была ошибка, затем проверил диск "Автоматически восстанавливать поврежденные сектора", после чего АВЗ работает нормально


Что и предполагалось - т.е. сбой в системе, а не в AVZ, с такими глюками сложно бороться, помогает только ChkDsk

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Итого - для крупных корпоративщиков вышла корпоративная Windows 7 Professional, и она она достигла энергетики (нормальный официальный релиз, с нормальными ключами и т.п.). Как следствие, этот релиз был поставлен и изучен, последствия - апдейт баз AVZ, уже размещенный на серверах обновления. Этот апдейт дает следующее:
1. AVZ Guard работает на Windows 7 
2. Устанены сбои в антирутките Kernel Mode, которые могли вызвать BSOD
3. Скрипты 2,3,4 работают нормально и без сбоев
Известные проблемы, которые не устранены апдейтом и будут устранены в 4.32:
1. Глюк в антикейлоггере, вызывает сбой в AVZ. поправить его не обновляя AVZ нельзя, потому в скриптах 2,3,4 сделано адаптивное отключение этой фичи до устранения проблем
2. Глюк антируткита UserMode. В скрипте 3 выключена нейтрализация UserMode перехватов
3. Глюк с отображением имени процесса для открытых портов и соединений - устранено в 4.32
Полиморфная сборка для хелперов выйдет сегодня вечером

----------


## Nick222

А проблема с подгрузкой обновлённых баз для плагина для Бата будет решена в 4.32 ?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А проблема с подгрузкой обновлённых баз для плагина для Бата будет решена в 4.32 ?


Да, она там уже решена. Решение об этом производится при проверке каждого письма путем анализа, как давно перезагружались базы. Если более суток назад - будет сделана их перезагрузка

----------


## Nick222

Спасибо  :Smiley: 
Тогда как и где можно скачать 4.32 - или она пока недоступна?

----------


## Kuzz

> и будут устранены в 4.23:


Назад, в прошлое)))

----------


## anton_dr

Поправил

----------


## Oyster

Есть у меня скрипт, проверяющий каждый компьютер в сети. Для запуска AVZ с этим скриптом использовал cmd-файл и планировщик. До вчерашнего дня всё работало нормально. Теперь же при запуске батника AVZ выдаёт ошибку "Out of system resources", скриншот прилагаю. Загружает ли AVZ скрипт, не знаю, но выполнять точно не начинает - добавлял в начале показ текстовых сообщений. Если же запустить AVZ без всяких параметров, и запустить скрипт через "Файл - выполнить скрипт", то всё работает нормально. Операционная система - Windows XP Home Edition SP3.

----------


## NickM

set D_AVZ=%~dp0.. в итоге путь запуска АВЗ <путь запуска скрипта>\..\avz.exe,
по ошибке: ругается на HiddenMode=1, кстати только на обновленной программе, на AVZ из старого архива данная проблема отсутствует.

----------


## Oyster

> set D_AVZ=%~dp0.. в итоге путь запуска АВЗ <путь запуска скрипта>\..\avz.exe


Так и задумано, скрипты лежат в подпапке scripts каталога с AVZ



> по ошибке: ругается на HiddenMode=1, кстати только на обновленной программе, на AVZ из старого архива данная проблема отсутствует.


Оказалось, что ругается и на HiddenMode=2. Режимы 0 и 3 работают нормально.

----------


## AndreyKa

Не однократно сталкивался со случаями, когда пользователи пытаются добавить в карантин файл, внесенный в базу безопасных файлов. Естественно, туда ничего не попадает и они начинают подозревать, что у них на компьютере всё совсем плохо и пакуют этот файл в архив вручную.
Олег, в связи с этим, просьба, добавь вывод в протокол о том, что файл в базе чистых файлов.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> set D_AVZ=%~dp0.. в итоге путь запуска АВЗ <путь запуска скрипта>\..\avz.exe,
> по ошибке: ругается на HiddenMode=1, кстати только на обновленной программе, на AVZ из старого архива данная проблема отсутствует.


Базы стали слишком большими ... в 4.32 это поправлено, ввиду такого глюка придется формировать. Выход 4.32 назначен на эту неделю

----------


## Павлик

Добрый вечер. Я тут одну ерунду заметил. Если в windows vista посредством скрипта АВЗ 4.30 избавиться от уязвимостей :

>> Безопасность: разрешен административный доступ к локальным дискам (C$, D$ ...)
>> Безопасность: к ПК разрешен доступ анонимного пользователя 

то затем, в редактор реестра(regedit.exe) можно заходить от имени обычного пользователя не вводя пароль админа :Huh:  
То есть UAC перестаёт как бы его контролировать, но требует продолжение действий у самого админа(при работе под админом)
Это баг или так задумано? И как вернуть назад запрос UACа у обычного пользователя на продолжение действий с редактором реестра?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Тема закрыта ввиду выхода версии 4.32 - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52648

----------

